# Me he roto una pierna.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber si sería posible la oración del título en los países de Hispanoamérica (México, Colombia, Chile, Argentina, o cual sea).

_Me he roto una pierna._

Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos,


----------



## flljob

En México, no, pero se entiende. Si acaba de ocurrir usas el pretérito simple: me rompí la pierna. Si eres torero, ciclista, judoka, gimnasta o albañil, y existe la posibilidad de que sigas trabajando en esos menesteres durante mucho tiempo dirías: me he roto la pierna una/dos/veinte veces.


----------



## Erreconerre

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si sería posible la oración del título en los países de Hispanoamérica (México, Colombia, Chile, Argentina, o cual sea).
> 
> _Me he roto una pierna._
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Saludos,



Nadie lo dice de ese modo. Para las acciones que ocurren en tiempo presente usamos el verbo en presente; para las acciones que ocurrirán en el futuro, usamos el verbo en tiempo futuro; para las acciones en tiempo pasado usamos el verbo en tiempo pretérito. 
Quien se rompe una pierna en el pasado lo dice como es: _me rompí una piena_. El que se cayó dice _me caí_.


----------



## jorgema

Yo no me he roto una pierna hasta ahora (toco madera), pero sí me he roto la nariz varias veces, y también una que otra vez me he roto una ceja. La frase me suena de lo más normal. En todo caso, no entiendo si tu duda se refiere al uso del tiempo compuesto del verbo (normal) o al uso del artículo indefinido _una _en vez del definido.


----------



## kunvla

jorgema said:


> Yo no me he roto una pierna hasta ahora (toco madera), pero sí me he roto la nariz varias veces, y también una que otra vez me he roto una ceja. La frase me suena de lo más normal. En todo caso, no entiendo si tu duda se refiere al uso del tiempo compuesto del verbo (normal) o al uso del artículo indefinido _una _en vez del definido.



Mi consulta se refiere al uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto en la interpretación del llamado _perfecto de experiencia _o_ experiencial_, como en _Me he roto una pierna alguna vez_ (y esa experiencia ya la tengo).
Quiero averiguar en qué países del mundo hispanohablante se usa nada más. Tus ejemplos me dicen que sí se usa así en el Perú. Te agradezco los ejemplos.

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

He tenido un brazo entablillado, y puedo asegurar que es muy incómodo.
No sé si todos usan ese tiempo verbal, pero yo sí, y no creo que me lo haya inventado. A ver qué dicen otros argentinos.


----------



## flljob

Yo he tenido un brazo enyesado y espero no volver a pasar por esa experiencia. Pero si me acabo de romper la pierna, uso el pretérito simple: me rompí la pierna.

Me suena mejor con un adverbio: yo ya he tenido un brazo enyesado porque me lo rompí de niño.


----------



## jorgema

flljob said:


> Pero si me acabo de romper la pierna, uso el pretérito simple: me rompí la pierna.



Estamos de acuerdo. Pero parece que no es a ese caso al que se refiere la consulta de kunvla.


----------



## flljob

jorgema said:


> Estamos de acuerdo. Pero parece que no es a ese caso al que se refiere la consulta de kunvla.



Sí, pero al principio no se nos había aclarado el contexto. Creo que con lo que nos dice Calambur se aclara; de cualquier manera yo usaría un adverbio: yo ya me he roto la pierna.


----------



## kunvla

Y yo _he tenido_ una pierna enyesada porque me _rompí_ el tobillo (¿o _he roto_?).


Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Ese perfecto experiencial (me parece que no hay razón para el término), se reduce a que algo ha sucedido y tiene posibilidades de volver a suceder. Por ejemplo: esta mañana he visto tres veces a mi suegra. Todavía es de mañana e intuyo que volveré a verla antes del mediodía.
He tenido la pierna enyesada desde hace dos meses porque me rompí el tobillo. Yo no diría porque me he roto el tobillo.
Ya he tenido la pierna enyesada porque me he roto el tobillo dos veces. Así, sí.


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Sí, pero al principio no se nos había aclarado el contexto. Creo que con lo que nos dice Calambur se aclara; de cualquier manera yo usaría un adverbio: yo *ya* me he roto la pierna.



Es muy interesante tu ejemplo, pues una vez leí (¿o ha leído?) en un estudio lingüistico que el adverbio _*ya*_ nunca se usa en oraciones con pretérito perfecto compuesto en México. Parece no ser una afirmación del todo acertada.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Ya lo he dicho antes varias veces. ¿De dónde sacaste semejante información?
Ya he repetido esto veinte veces y quieren que lo vuelva a hacer.
Se me hace que el autor de tu libro no es mexicano.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Ese perfecto experiencial (me parece que no hay razón para el término), se reduce a que algo ha sucedido y tiene posibilidades de volver a suceder. Por ejemplo: esta mañana he visto tres veces a mi suegra. Todavía es de mañana e intuyo que volveré a verla antes del mediodía.
> He tenido la pierna enyesada desde hace dos meses porque me rompí el tobillo. Yo no diría porque me he roto el tobillo.
> Ya he tenido la pierna enyesada porque me he roto el tobillo dos veces. Así, sí.



  "El llamado perfecto de experiencia o experiencial se usa para expresar que cierto suceso ha tenido lugar una o más veces en un período, de duración variable, que puede no indicarse, o bien ser expresado mediante alguno de los siguientes recursos, entre otros: _últimamente, en estos tiempos, en estos días, _etc.; las fórmulas «_a lo largo de _+ grupo nominal cuantitativo temporal», «_en lo que va de _+ sustantivos temporales en singular», «_en {más _*~ *_menos} de _+ grupo nominal cuantitativo temporal» o «_{desde _*~ *_hasta} _+ adverbio o grupo nominal de sentido temporal»: _He hablado con él tres veces {en el último mes _*~ *_en lo que va de semana _*~ *_desde enero}._"

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Cita demasiado extensa)


Sacado de la NGLE (Manual)


Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Sin haber leído nunca la NGLE, en México difícilmente lo encontrarás sin un adverbio, y estoy de acuerdo en que esa sería la interpretación. Pero, insisto, rara vez he oído usar este tiempo sin algún adverbio que indique la imperfectividad (¿se dirá así?).

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Sin haber leído nunca la NGLE, en México difícilmente lo encontrarás sin un adverbio, y estoy de acuerdo en que esa sería la interpretación. Pero, insisto, rara vez he oído usar este tiempo sin algún adverbio que indique la imperfectividad (¿se dirá así?).
> 
> Saludos


Lo relacionado al adverbio _ya_ lo leí en un estudio lingüstico, no en la NGLE. Si encuentro ese pasage te lo paso.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Ya lo he dicho antes varias veces. ¿De dónde sacaste semejante información?
> Ya he repetido esto veinte veces y quieren que lo vuelva a hacer.
> Se me hace que el autor de tu libro no es mexicano.
> 
> Saludos


Aquí está esa (desgraciadamente no tan afortunada) información (p. *21*):

Por eso, cuando la oración se construye con el adverbio ya, el verbo va siempre en pretérito absoluto: "¡Al fin! ¡_Ya_ lo _acabé_!". "Nada; _ya recorrimos_ todos los hospitales y puestos de socorro... y nada; no hay noticia alguna de él". "¿_Ya viste_ esa película? Sí, _ya_ la _vi_". "Ve a ver si está en su despacho, y si _ya llego_, me avisas".
http://books.google.de/books?id=mJ67CiWE8CUC&printsec=frontcover&hl=de#v=onepage&q=cuando la oración se construye con el adverbio ya&f=false

Sin embargo, como se ve el autor se refería a algo diferente al tema aquí.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Te sugiero que revises el segundo  párrafo de la página 22.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Te sugiero que revises el segundo  párrafo de la página 22.
> 
> Saludos


Ya la había revisada, se trata del perfecto compuesto en la llamada interpretación del _perfecto compuesto continuo*_, pero el adverbio _ya_ no surge en los ejemplos dados ahí.

*"El llamado perfecto compuesto continuo (o de aspecto continuo) hace referencia a una situación pasada, expresada generalmente mediante predicados atélicos, que se prolonga hasta el presente y sigue abierta [...]: _Conozco todas sus tretas. Las han empleado durante un siglo contra nosotros_; _¿Todavía no hemos empezado y ya aparecieron los enemigos?; Ahí lo pusieron […], y ahí ha estado desde entonces_." 
NGLE (Manual)

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Siempre existe un adverbio o un circunstancial que implican imperfectividad: siempre, alguna vez, durante cierto tiempo, etc.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Siempre existe un adverbio o un circunstancial que implican imperfectividad: siempre, alguna vez, durante cierto tiempo, etc.
> 
> Saludos


Esos sí, salvo _alguna vez_. Pero el adverbio _ya_ implica perfectividad, algo ya acabado, cumplido, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Sí, y con el antepresente da la idea de algo que se ha repetido, que cada vez que hiciste algo lo terminaste, pero que lo has vuelto a hacer; en ese sentido es imperfecto.

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> "El llamado perfecto de experiencia o experiencial se usa para expresar que cierto suceso ha tenido lugar una o más veces en un período, de duración variable, que puede no indicarse, o bien ser expresado mediante alguno de los siguientes recursos, entre otros: _últimamente, en estos tiempos, en estos días, _etc.; las fórmulas «_a lo largo de _+ grupo nominal cuantitativo temporal», «_en lo que va de _+ sustantivos temporales en singular», «_en {más _*~ *_menos} de _+ grupo nominal cuantitativo temporal» o «_{desde _*~ *_hasta} _+ adverbio o grupo nominal de sentido temporal»: _He hablado con él tres veces {en el último mes _*~ *_en lo que va de semana _*~ *_desde enero}._"
> 
> "Este intervalo puede identificarse también con la extensión total de la vida o la existencia de los participantes en la situación designada, como en _Ese es el cumplido más raro que me han hecho nunca_,donde _nunca _equivale a ‘en mi vida’. Se omite el modificador temporal ‘en (toda) tu vida’ en _Pocas veces te has sentido más feliz_.Las locuciones adverbiales _alguna vez, en alguna ocasión _se sobrentienden en las oraciones que describen un único suceso, sea o no único: _He subido al Aconcagua; He traicionado a aquellos que me quieren y que me han dado su fe_."
> 
> "_He comido con Luis _(sin más contexto) o _Me he roto una pierna _aludan a sucesos recientes, quizá inmediatos. En México, así como en gran parte de Centroamérica y del área rioplatense, entre otras, estos sucesos se interpretan como hechos de experiencia, por tanto como sucesos experimentados en alguna ocasión."
> 
> Sacado de la NGLE (Manual)
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Hola kunvla

Creo que aquí *has dado* una buena explicación del uso del perfecto. ¿no?


----------



## kunvla

JCA- said:


> Hola kunvla
> 
> Creo que aquí *has dado* una buena explicación del uso del perfecto. ¿no?



Hola, JCA: ¿Puedes explicarme el valor de ese perfecto?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludsos,


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> Hola, JCA: ¿Puedes explicarme el valor de ese perfecto?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludsos,



Creo que me *corchaste *ahora sí. Como decimos por acá. Me corchaste: me hiciste una pregunta cuya respuesta exacta ignoro. Al punto que creo que este sí es un caso que admite los dos tiempos (perfecto y simple), creo que pude haber dicho "la explicación que *diste*", pero como ya te dije, tal vez lo hice porque como el pasado simple da connotación de "ya pasó y punto" me sonaba algo duro en este caso. También puede ser porque era algo que acababa de pasar. Pero fíjate que este párrafo lo empecé con el pasado simple y también lo hice espontáneamente. 

Ahora, sí bien soy colombiano, no te confíes en que mi uso sea el más típicamente colombiano. En Europa tuve un buen círculo de amigos de varias partes y creo que, especialmente los peruanos y, tal vez, los cubanos abusan en el uso del perfecto. Y a veces tengo esa influencia, al punto que a veces se me sale un "¡coño!" o un "conchaesumadre".

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

"Creo que *aquí* *has dado* una buena explicación del uso del perfecto (RESULTATIVO, pues aquí la tenemos, aquí está), ¿no?"

Hola, *JCA*: 



Muchas gracias por el intento. Como veo, no has dado una explicación acertada —pues no la tenemos, no está—, por lo tanto lo intento hacer yo, a ver cómo me sale.

En estos días, aquí en Alemania han subido los precios de gasolina, *¡*ahora un litro cuesta 1,67 - 1,69 €*!*
{"Se obtienen interpretaciones de estado resultante ('Los precios están muy altos') a la vez que se resalta la novedad o la sorpresa ante lo que se acaba de conocer."} 


*"*Se suele llamar PERFECTO RESULTATIVO al que permite inferir como actual el estado resultante de la acción denotada por HE CANTADO. Se han dado al menos dos interpretaciones al perfecto resultativo. En una, más estricta, este uso del perfecto da lugar a paráfrasis con _estar _para expresar la presencia del estado resultante _(El niño ha roto el jarrón _> 'El jarrón está roto'), o bien su ausencia _(Se ha ido _> 'No está'). En otra interpretación, más laxa, no son imprescindibles las paráfrasis con_ estar: ¿De dónde has sacado unos disparates semejantes? _Aun así, estos casos coinciden con los anteriores en que acentúan la novedad o la sorpresa que produce alguna información reciente, en especial si se constata directamente, como en _Me han decepcionado ustedes; ¿Viste que los precios han bajado?; Ha ocurrido un accidente._*"*

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Cita demasiado extensa) _______________
Sacado de NGLE


Concluyendo: Vi muchos ejemplos del uso "has dado una buena descripción, explicación, idea, impresión, lección, prueba, solución" en tu país, por lo que puedo afirmar que has usado el PPC como se usa en muchos países de Hispanoamérica, incluyendo Colombia.

Saludos,


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> "Creo que *aquí* *has dado* una buena explicación del uso del perfecto (RESULTATIVO, pues aquí la tenemos, aquí está), ¿no?"
> 
> Hola, *JCA*:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por el intento. Como veo, no *has dado* una explicación acertada —pues no la tenemos, no está—, por lo tanto lo intento hacer yo, a ver cómo me sale.
> ---Saludos,



Muy bien, veo que también lo *has utilizado* aquí. Bueno, es difícil explicar el uso, cuando es espontáneo, casi insitintivo.

Me alegra el artículo que pegas y que documenta el uso que se hace en gran parte de América Latina. Por eso creo que ningún país puede tomarse el derecho de asumir su forma de hablar como la general para todo el continente. En particular, el uso que se da en el Río de La Plata parece ser la excepción y no la regla

Ahora cuando dice "En algunas áreas del español americano (entre otras, la rioplatense)" creo que se equivoca, pues como los mismos foristas aquí de esa región han constatado y reconocido, ellos rara vez usan el perfecto.

En cuanto al uso caribeño. "¿en que lío me he metido, chico?", creo que lo hacen como para enfatizar, recalcar algo

Dos ejemplos más de porque, en el caso nuestro, es importante hacer la diferenciación. 

María está en su casa y su marido no ha llegado "todavía *no ha llegado*", en ese momento suena el timbre y entonces dice: "ya *llegó*". 

Si estás en una fiesta y esperas alguien y dices "no *llegó*" estás diciendo que ya no va a venir, descartaste que fuera a aparecer en cualquier momento. Si dices "*no ha llegado*" es que todavía se espera que pueda llegar. 

Me pasa a menudo en mi clase: "y fulanito de tal, ¿no *vino*?" - "no, profe, es que todavía *no ha llegado*", o sea que todavía puede aparecer.
Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

JCA- said:


> Dos ejemplos más de porque, en el caso nuestro, es importante hacer la diferenciación.
> 
> María está en su casa y su marido no ha llegado "todavía *no ha llegado*", en ese momento suena el timbre y entonces dice: "ya *llegó*".
> 
> Si estás en una fiesta y esperas alguien y dices "no *llegó*" estás diciendo que ya no va a venir, descartaste que fuera a aparecer en cualquier momento. Si dices "*no ha llegado*" es que todavía se espera que pueda llegar.
> 
> Me pasa a menudo en mi clase: "y fulanito de tal, ¿no *vino*?" - "no, profe, es que todavía *no ha llegado*", o sea que todavía puede aparecer.



*"*Se suele denominar PERFECTO COMPUESTO CONTINUO (O DE ASPECTO CONTINUO) al uso de este tiempo verbal en los contextos en los que la situación que se describe, expresada por lo general con predicados atélicos, no cesa en el presente. Así, en el texto que sigue se describe la ausencia de cierta posibilidad o capacidad, que se evalúa desde el momento del habla. Se da a entender, además, que la situación podría continuar más allá de ese punto: _Durante tres días no hemos podido cruzar palabra_. Los perfectos continuos aparecen de forma característica con complementos que miden la duración de la situación descrita. El final del período medido o evaluado es, en efecto, el momento del habla, pero ese punto no señala necesariamente en estos casos el final de la situación.*"*

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Cita demasiado extensa)*NGLE *(edición completa)

Saludos,


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> *"*Se suele denominar PERFECTO COMPUESTO CONTINUO (O DE ASPECTO CONTINUO) al uso de este tiempo verbal en los contextos en los que la situación que se describe, expresada por lo general con predicados atélicos, no cesa en el presente. Así, en el texto que sigue se describe la ausencia de cierta posibilidad o capacidad, que se evalúa desde el momento del habla. Se da a entender, además, que la situación podría continuar más allá de ese punto: _Durante tres días no hemos podido cruzar palabra_. Los perfectos continuos aparecen de forma característica con complementos que miden la duración de la situación descrita. El final del período medido o evaluado es, en efecto, el momento del habla, pero ese punto no señala necesariamente en estos casos el final de la situación.*"*
> 
> *"*En las oraciones negativas, los adverbios _todavía _y _aún _admiten (en una de sus interpretaciones) la paráfrasis 'hasta el momento actual'. No es, por tanto, extraño que induzcan el pretérito perfecto compuesto en gran número de ocasiones. Estos adverbios se caracterizan por designar situaciones que han de estar vigentes o en desarrollo en un intervalo temporal anterior a cierto punto. Con HE CANTADO expresan que el estado de cosas que comienza en el pasado persiste hasta el momento de la enunciación. Sus propiedades semánticas como adverbios de fase permiten inferir que la situación persistirá más allá del momento del habla.*"*
> 
> NGLE(e.c.)
> 
> Saludos,



Sí, creo que ese es el uso que se le da por estos lados. Está claro. Tal vez se diferencia del uso que se le da en España, por ejemplo y, tal vez en el Caribe (en Cuba, para ser más exacto) y en el Perú. 

Bueno, por acá, sin duda alguna ese es el uso que se le da (y que *siempre *se le *ha dado*). "Perfecto continuo" como se le llama en este artículo, por cierto, muy interesante. ¿Es tuyo?

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

JCA- said:


> Sí, creo que ese es el uso que se le da por estos lados. Está claro. Tal vez se diferencia del uso que se le da en España, por ejemplo y, tal vez en el Caribe (en Cuba, para ser más exacto) y en el Perú.
> 
> Bueno, por acá, sin duda alguna ese es el uso que se le da (y que *siempre *se le *ha dado*). "Perfecto continuo" como se le llama en este artículo, por cierto, muy interesante. *¿Es tuyo?*
> 
> Saludos


No, no es mío. Es de la *N*ueva *G*ramática de la *L*engua *E*spañola (NGLE), RAE, 2009.


----------



## Bashti

Por ponerlo mas fácil: si voy con una pierna escayolada y me preguntan que me ha pasado contesto:Me he roto una pierna. Si hablo de ello al cabo de un tiempo digo:Me rompí una pierna hace dos meses. Y si me pillan saliendo del hospital, diría: Me acabo de romper una pierna. La verdad es que no veo el problema.


----------



## flljob

Bashti said:


> Por ponerlo mas fácil: si voy con una pierna escayolada y me preguntan que me ha pasado contesto:Me he roto una pierna. Si hablo de ello al cabo de un tiempo digo:Me rompí una pierna hace dos meses. Y si me pillan saliendo del hospital, diría: Me acabo de romper una pierna. La verdad es que no veo el problema.


El problema es que aquí no te preguntarían qué (con las nuevas normas, tal vez se admita *que*​, sin tilde) te ha pasado, sino qué te pasó. Ese es el problema.


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> El problema es que aquí no te preguntarían qué (con las nuevas normas, tal vez se admita *que*​, sin tilde) te ha pasado, sino qué te pasó. Ese es el problema.


Hola: Pero creo que se le puede preguntar así a alguien cuando se lo ve enloqueciéndose de dolor o rabia, por ejemplo, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

En México, difícilmente te preguntarían qué/que te ha pasado si te ven enloquecido de dolor.


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> En México, difícilmente te preguntarían qué/que te ha pasado si te ven enloquecido de dolor.


Es que pensaba que si en México se pregunta "¿Cómo has estado?" entonces también sería posible preguntar "¿Qué te ha pasado?"

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Sí, se pregunta "¿cómo has estado?"; Si preguntas "¿cómo estuviste?", se entiende que la pregunta se refiere a un momento particular: "¿cómo estuviste [en el hospital/en la fiesta]?"

Estoy hecho bolas con las nuevas normas ortográficas. Tal vez ahora la RAE exige que se pregunte: "¿como has estado?"

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kunvla said:


> Es que pensaba que si en México se pregunta "¿Cómo has estado?" entonces también sería posible preguntar "¿Qué te ha pasado?"
> 
> No: ¿Qué (te) pasó? A secas.
> 
> Saludos,





flljob said:


> Sí, se pregunta "¿cómo has estado?"; Si preguntas "¿cómo estuviste?", se entiende que la pregunta se refiere a un momento particular: "¿cómo estuviste [en el hospital/en la fiesta]?"
> 
> Estoy hecho bolas con las nuevas normas ortográficas. Tal vez ahora la RAE exige que se pregunte: "¿como has estado?" ¿Cómo has estado?



No caigas, flljob, por favor.


----------



## kunvla

En la canción "¿Qué nos separa?" el cantante mexicano Germán Montero canta estos versos:

¿Qué te ha pasado?
Que tú silencio, en esta tarde
me convierte en un extraño.

¿Qué nos separa? ¿Qué te ha pasado?
Que en esta tarde ni siquiera me has hablado.

La letra está *aquí*.


Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kunvla said:


> En la canción "¿Qué nos separa?" el cantante mexicano Germán Montero canta estos versos:



No es en absoluto prueba de que se use en México.
La letra la habrá escrito un español.
Ni sabía que existiera Germán Montero.
¿Quién es?


----------



## kunvla

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No es en absoluto prueba de que se use en México.
> La letra la habrá escrito un español.
> Ni sabía que existiera Germán Montero.
> ¿Quién es?


A los españoles les va a sobrar el "en" en "Que *en* esta tarde ni siquiera me has hablado", creo.

Germán Montero

Saludos,


----------



## JCA-

kunvla said:


> ...
> ¿Qué te ha pasado? -- Es algo que ha venido sucediendo durante un lapso de tiempo, tal vez en México, como en Colombia, se podría usar así en ese sentido. _Qué te ha pasado_ (aquí) := _qué te ha estado pasando_
> Que tú silencio, en esta tarde
> me *convierte* en un extraño.
> 
> ¿Qué nos separa? ¿Qué te ha pasado?
> Que en esta tarde ni siquiera me has hablado. -- porque todavía no se *ha acabado* la tarde. Lo dice todavía por la tarde. Si lo dijera por la noche, diría tal vez "qué te *pasó *que esta tarde ni siquiera me *hablaste*"
> ...,



Hola kunvla, otra vez por acá con un par de observaciones

Juan Jacob, me atrevo a pensar, por lo que he escuchado, que en México y Colombia es similar el uso que se le da a estos tiempos verbales (a diferencia del resto del Caribe, el cono sur, la sierra andina, España y quién sabe dónde más.

kunvla, por tu interés, creo que ya puedes empezar a escribir tu libro sobre el uso del perfecto en las distintas regiones hispanoparlantes. Aún así, cuando hables con cualquiera de cualquier país te entenderá independientemente del tiempo que uses y así le suene mal. 

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No entiendo (entendemos) adónde quieres llegar con ejemplos y contraejemplos que a nada llevan, menos con un cantautor de pacotilla.
Mercadotecnia y música basura es lo que es. Pésima voz, pésima letra, pésima música, pésimos videos. Lumpen. En la acepción más estricta.
Si quieres guiarte por eso, bien.

Volviendo:

_Me rompí la pierna.
¿Qué te pasó?
_
Así se dice en México.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Juan: Me voy a explicar. Sólamente quería saber si se podía usar esa pregunta en un contexto apropiado en México, y por lo tanto buscaba ejemplos en las páginas web mexicanas.

Discúlpame que te haya hecho escuchar esa pésima voz que evidentemente abusó de tu oído, lo que por supuesto no era mi intención.


PD: Si relees este hilo, los mensajes de tus paisanos, te vas a dar cuenta de que ustedes / ellos no siempre coinciden en cuanto al uso de pretérito perfecto compuesto, y no sólo en este hilo. Por lo que concluyo que tal vez su uso dependa de las regiones, de los niveles culturales, del idiolecto de cada uno, del estilo, etc., etc., etc. Estoy averiguando el uso del PPC en Hispanoaméca nada más.

Saludos,


----------



## Bashti

flljob said:


> El problema es que aquí no te preguntarían qué (con las nuevas normas, tal vez se admita *que*​, sin tilde) te ha pasado, sino qué te pasó. Ese es el problema.



Lamento la falta de la tilde. Lo que pasa es que escribo desde ml iPad y el teclado carece de ella y no distingue los acentos diacríticos.   ¿Ves? En "diacrítico" no falla pero en la duda se abstiene. Esta visto que voy a tener que escribir siempre en el PC para evitar este lamentable resultado.  En cuanto al meollo de la cuestión, esta claro que hay diferentes criterios según nuestros distintos países.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

kunvla said:


> En la canción "¿Qué nos separa?" el cantante mexicano Germán Montero canta estos versos:
> 
> ¿Qué te ha pasado?
> Que tú silencio, en esta tarde
> me convierte en un extraño.
> 
> ¿Qué nos separa? ¿Qué te ha pasado?
> Que en esta tarde ni siquiera me has hablado.
> 
> La letra está *aquí*.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



¿Qué te ha pasado [hasta este momento de tu existencia]? Con valor imperfectivo.
Así lo entendería yo, pero insisto en que le faltaría un adverbio o un complemento circunstancial.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No es en absoluto prueba de que se use en México.
> La letra la habrá escrito un español.
> Ni sabía que existiera Germán Montero.
> ¿Quién es?



Germán Montero no es español. Es de Sinaloa y tengo entendido que es el autor de sus letras aunque no se si de todas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bashti said:


> Germán Montero no es español. Es de Sinaloa y tengo entendido que es el autor de sus letras aunque no sé si de todas.



No dije que lo fuese.
Saludos.

(Todo esto ya nada tiene que ver con la pregunta).


----------



## Bashti

Juro por el ratoncito Pérez que, de ahora en adelante, no usaré más el iPad para escribir en este foro a pesar de lo cómodo que es hacerlo tirada en el sofá. Ya lo expliqué antes.
Y, perdona, Juan Jacob, pero tú has dicho que "la letra la habrá escrito un español". De ahí mi intervención.

En realidad, me estoy dando cuenta de que Kunvia requería la opinión de hispanohablantes del otro lado del mar así que mejor me esfumo.

Hasta otra.


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> ¿Qué te ha pasado [hasta este momento de tu existencia]? Con valor imperfectivo.


Hola, *flljob*: A eso me refería yo, al valor imperfecto del PPC en "¿Qué te ha pasado?" como lo ha explicado JCA en #41, es decir "¿Qué te ha estado pasando?—, que en esta tarde (durante toda la tarde) nisiquiera me has hablado", la oración va en Pretérito perfecto continuativo (veanse con respecto a esta interpretación #28 del hilo) porque le sigue pasando algo a la mujer en lo interior de su alma.

Sin embargo, no sé si mi interpretación (y por supuesto la de JCA) sería válida para México.



flljob said:


> ¿Qué te ha pasado [hasta este momento de tu existencia]? Con valor imperfectivo.
> Así lo entendería yo, pero insisto en que le faltaría un adverbio o un complemento circunstancial.


Tal vez me podrías dar algún otro ejemplo para el "¿Qué te ha pasado (...)?" con "un adverbio o un complemento circunstancial" (te lo pido, ya que sé que tienes siempre buenos ejemplos). Te lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

En el mismo mensaje: ¿Qué te ha pasado que esta tarde no me has hablado?


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina, al menos en Buenos Aires y Córdoba que son las zonas que conozco no sería adecuado. Lo natural para nosotros sería "me rompí una pierna", independientemente de cuánto digan los puristas.

Se entendería, sí. Pero estarías introduciendo un elemento alóctono a nuestra habla en el texto.


----------



## kunvla

Calambur said:


> He tenido un brazo entablillado, y puedo asegurar que es muy incómodo.
> No sé si todos usan ese tiempo verbal, pero yo sí, y no creo que me lo haya inventado. A ver qué dicen otros argentinos.





Pixidio said:


> En Argentina, al menos en Buenos Aires y Córdoba que son las zonas que conozco no sería adecuado. Lo natural para nosotros sería "me rompí una pierna", independientemente de cuánto digan los puristas.
> 
> Se entendería, sí. Pero estarías introduciendo un elemento alóctono a nuestra habla en el texto.


Hola de nuevo:

Parece que en su caso se trata más bien del idiolecto de cada uno que de los dialectos o variedades del español argentino.
He notado en los hablantes del norte de la Argentina que con frecuencia usan el perfecto compuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

O es influencia de España. En México se ha empezado a usar el tiempo compuesto. No es raro oír "se ha cortado la comunicación", cuando lo habitual es "se cortó la comunicación". 

Saludos


----------

